# That didn’t take long.. pigs..



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

Not the pigs you are hoping to see, stopped by the “new” mosquito causeway today and the pigs struck already.. damn shame..


----------



## kit carson (Jan 24, 2016)

No damn excuse in that, just totally ridiculous. 

Sent from my SM-G981U using Tapatalk


----------



## JamesF (May 20, 2016)

One thing is for certain, you can't fix stupid! But if the fine is big enough, you might fix laziness. Maybe! These pigs are everywhere. I really hate seeing this. I think maybe some traffic cameras could catch some of them. Like the ones that caught some of the looters and rioters. The cams,at the tolls capture the plates, and the speed cameras zero in the plates also. But we can't have that now; someone's feelings might get hurt!


----------



## Specwar (Sep 22, 2014)

First of all, todays society and those that make it up are not the same as our (earlier) generations were. They value and care about nothing, zilch.
Secondly, if anyone believes that these same boils on the @ss of America will be fined for their actions, they are sadly mistaken.
The human race has taken a turn for the worse and it will only continue to worsen.
Sorry to say but true.


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

Specwar said:


> First of all, todays society and those that make it up are not the same as our (earlier) generations were. They value and care about nothing, zilch.
> Secondly, if anyone believes that these same boils on the @ss of America will be fined for their actions, they are sadly mistaken.
> The human race has taken a turn for the worse and it will only continue to worsen.
> Sorry to say but true.


I recall hearing the same gripe, and seeing the same trash 40 years ago. There always has been and always will be lazy people. Lazy people breed more lazy people, this isn't a new thing.


----------



## Popspastime (Apr 1, 2014)

Poles with lights and cameras need constructed to patrol both the parking and the trash using the causeway. That can be stopped if they tried. Dammed shame.


----------



## Sonder (May 9, 2020)

Its all of our jobs to educate those who are not able to pick up what they throw away. We are supposed to be adults and when we see this its up to us to do something about it. Ask your self what can we do? We can organize monthly cleanups. I'm sure ppl would be willing to sacrifice some time to go pick up trash. I dont fish there but I know if someone wanted to have an hour or two of my time I would gladly help out. I'm sure with the right amount of effort something can be done. It cant be stopped cause there are ppl out there who dont care and they dont have a second thought abotu discarding there trash where they want. I'm not trying to be a @#$%^ about it merely bringing up points that are more of parital solution cause any help is better than nothing.


----------



## Evinrude58 (Apr 13, 2011)

Believe they just did a clean up there maybe a month ago.


----------



## catmoris (Jul 12, 2012)

These creatures are more disgusting than rats


----------



## Sonder (May 9, 2020)

Are there no littering signs around? If there are signs do they talk about a fine?


----------



## One guy and a boat (Aug 8, 2018)

Evinrude58 said:


> Believe they just did a clean up there maybe a month ago.


Steelheadbob put together a little clean up mid September. We could only do the southside then. The Northside was under construction. 

Sent from my Pixel 3a XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Sonder (May 9, 2020)

Roger that awesome job folks that is why I joined here. We need to keep up the great job let me know when you need help next time.


----------



## Karl Wolf (Apr 26, 2020)

Trashy people always gonna trash. Been that way forever.


----------



## ranger487 (Apr 5, 2005)

Popspastime said:


> Poles with lights and cameras need constructed to patrol both the parking and the trash using the causeway. That can be stopped if they tried. Dammed shame.


I agree with this put up signs and cameras and fine the people doing this and maybe the word will get out.


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

Sonder said:


> Are there no littering signs around? If there are signs do they talk about a fine?


 This is on the South side not sure if they have signage on the North yet.


----------



## Upland (Nov 3, 2016)

camera's may help but pictures don't have names attached and it's possible that most of the people that leave trash behind are weekend warriors come to that area once in a while if every again so it would be hard to ID All the sportsmen I know keep their area clean I posted Rants many times on people pigs I carry trash bags and police the lakes I fish but get tired of doing every time I think if caught maybe public hangings or shot on site might curb the issue LOL


----------



## ya13ya03 (Sep 21, 2010)

I said it before and I'll say it again. You could employ someone to enforce the littering law there. They would make a good amount for the state at $500 a ticket. At what point will they do something. This has been a problem for at least 20 years. No other lake is as bad as skeeter for trash. Is a shame. If they would just randomly patrol it. Maybe people would start picking there trash up.


----------



## Evinrude58 (Apr 13, 2011)

Maybe the sign should just say monitored by volunteers and staff and drop the cleaned by.


----------



## one3 (Dec 1, 2015)

Sonder said:


> Its all of our jobs to educate those who are not able to pick up what they throw away. We are supposed to be adults and when we see this its up to us to do something about it. Ask your self what can we do? We can organize monthly cleanups. I'm sure ppl would be willing to sacrifice some time to go pick up trash. I dont fish there but I know if someone wanted to have an hour or two of my time I would gladly help out. I'm sure with the right amount of effort something can be done. It cant be stopped cause there are ppl out there who dont care and they dont have a second thought abotu discarding there trash where they want. I'm not trying to be a @#$%^ about it merely bringing up points that are more of parital solution cause any help is better than nothing.


Educate WHO? We have been educating people about drugs for a long time, you see where that went. You can noe educate people who do not want to learn.


----------



## coach76 (May 27, 2011)

Along the way, these people have lost respect and pride.


----------



## 68bucks (Aug 17, 2013)

Are there any trash cans there? Maumee Bay state park took out all their trash cans because they didn't want to pay people to empty them. There was a noticeable increase in trash on the ground after that move. It was pretty stupid I thought but budgets cuts lead to stuff like that.


----------



## 82441 (Sep 6, 2019)

A bunch of dirty, disgusting slummy people who don’t care about the resources they have


----------



## one3 (Dec 1, 2015)

Trash cans or not, you borught it in ,you take it out. As a matter of fact, it weighs less after it is empty, than it did when you brought it in.


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

68bucks said:


> Are there any trash cans there? Maumee Bay state park took out all their trash cans because they didn't want to pay people to empty them. There was a noticeable increase in trash on the ground after that move. It was pretty stupid I thought but budgets cuts lead to stuff like that.


no trash cans, you are suppose to take what you bring.


----------



## 68bucks (Aug 17, 2013)

one3 said:


> Trash cans or not, you borught it in ,you take it out. As a matter of fact, it weighs less after it is empty, than it did when you brought it in.
> [/QUOTE


I agree but a trash can around will at least cause some slobs to throw it in the can. But there will still be people that don't.


----------



## Yakphisher (Jul 9, 2013)

Typical of low lifes.


----------



## bobberbucket (Mar 30, 2008)

6 more weeks and it’s pictures of beer cans , propane bottles and half eaten McDonalds laying all over the ice. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kit carson (Jan 24, 2016)

So true bobber can't believe how.much trash i bring back to the truck in my sled. 

Sent from my SM-G981U using Tapatalk


----------



## 82441 (Sep 6, 2019)

What about the NASTY cigarette butts on the ice that the low lifes leave behind.


----------



## Yakphisher (Jul 9, 2013)

There will be no ICE for awhile!


----------



## icebucketjohn (Dec 22, 2005)

bobberbucket said:


> 6 more weeks and it’s pictures of beer cans , propane bottles and half eaten McDonalds laying all over the ice.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Exactly & what a shame


----------

